# Got Parrots!?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you do, I'm thinking of going from one extreme to another (sea to sky)
as I'm not much of a fan of the land dwelling animals you know... save for my dog and cats...

Is there anyone who'd be willing to have me pick their brain about parrotkeeping? I've already found one person but I can't brainpick just that one person or I'll drive them insane so I'm trying to assemble a crack parrot 'team'.

Anybody?  

I was thinking of something a little less gigantic. Maybe a Lorikeet or a Conure... Need help 

Birdnoob


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehehe ^^

Buddy! 


















Does anyone keep loris? I dunno if its just our guys at work but they seem to have squirt gun poop. X(


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So it turns out I'm viciously allergic to parrots... to the point of splitting headaches, breaking out in hives, an eye turning blood red on contact, vomiting, vertigo loss of appetite... ... ... ...

I now have a parrot I can't keep because I get sick every time I come into my house. This is seriously depressing..


Nice quaker .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you kidding?  I am sorry pablo...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Are you kidding?  I am sorry pablo...


Nope. It's gotten so bad I can't be in the same room with him now... Its just progressively worsened all week.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm fairly allergic to my parents parrot as well but not quite to that extent thank god!

Can you return it?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I'm fairly allergic to my parents parrot as well but not quite to that extent thank god!
> 
> Can you return it?


Im going to call to find out tonight.

I was really becoming friends with the little guy...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Pablo, that is really sad, especially when you start to create a bond. Do you have any herps?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Sorry to hear that Pablo, that is really sad, especially when you start to create a bond. Do you have any herps?


Not any more. Not a fan. I've adopted a pets dumber than iceberg lettuce need not apply philosophy. 
Used to have lots of snakes turtles lizards... never liked frogs or salamanders... seemed like they couldn't make up their mind you know?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Pm fever off of this board. He will tell you everything you ever wanted to know ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*sigh*...

Tried to watch TV for an hour with the little guy on my shoulder...

By the end of it I was short of breath and my eyes were very noticeably swollen and puffy and the eyelids were all puffed up and sticking out 

               

I'm so parrot-screwed....

Its such a good parrot too... This is by far the lamest thing that I've dealt with recently....

According to my reasearch, I'm having an antigen allergic reaction rather than a histimine allergic reaction... which is apparently dangerous (yippee)...
The lady said she'd take him back... but this still sucks...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear dood


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> Sorry to hear dood


Yup. He wen't back to hamilton with his siblings last night...


I feel shitty


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Yup. He wen't back to hamilton with his siblings last night...
> 
> 
> I feel shitty


I think you need some fish!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I cant have any


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I cant have any


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sad that you couldn't keep him/her. You did the right by returning it to whom/where you bought the fella. Sounds like you two had a great time and keep looking at it that way my friend .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> Sad that you couldn't keep him/her. You did the right by returning it to whom/where you bought the fella. Sounds like you two had a great time and keep looking at it that way my friend .


I'm tryin to..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Ya there's an issue with my decrepid lead plumbing in my decrepid house... 

I'd have to use R/O (and it chews through the d/i resin like you wouldn't believe) or order in water off a truck. Either way violence to the pocketbook would be considerable


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

How about a pet stick? 

Few allergy issues to consider - especially if you spend the time to groom it with a nice piece of 120 grit or a sheet of wet'n'dry every now and again; long lifespan, limited dietary requirements, nominal exercise needs. Parasites can be a bore though.

Parental advisory - intriguingly, pet sticks can often be 'dumb as a post' - if yours resolutely and defiantly refuses to come when beckoned (typically Antipodean sticks are best behaved in this regard), then train your pup to herd it - they're normally willing participants... 

Sorry. Tried to resist. Failed dismally.

I'll get my coat on my way out...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Windowlicka said:


> How about a pet stick?
> 
> Few allergy issues to consider - especially if you spend the time to groom it with a nice piece of 120 grit or a sheet of wet'n'dry every now and again; long lifespan, limited dietary requirements, nominal exercise needs. Parasites can be a bore though.
> 
> ...












I recently lost my pet stick when my dog got at it.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I think you would do pretty good if you kept a nano tank and R/O? You can get the 5 gallon jugs for 5$ now


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=Picture22.jpg


----------

